# Invoicing Via Email??



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

How many of you guys Send Invoices by email??

Theres months we send 60-70 Invoices out. Just trying to cut down on stamps Ect. Also though it would save time.


I'm getting ready to call all my accounts, and update billing info and stuff, and was going to ask which way they would like to be invoivce.


Any Input?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sounds like a good idea. you can be on plowsite and billing people at the same time. payup i think everybody has an email nowadays and its alot easier to have stuff on your computer already then writing it out.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea Save, on ink dont have to print, With quick books pro, I can email the same invoice that they would recive in the mail, as a email


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I have a couple of accounts that I bill by email. One is a seasonal. For the past two years, I send him an email that it will be $xxx for the winter. Last year, I sent an email reminder in January for the second 1/2. This year, he just sent me a check in Nov for the full winter. I've never seen him. The other is an out-of-state owner who I email. Another one, I call and leave a message on his phone of how much he owes each month. With "unlimited calling" it's even quicker than email.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I am considering it and/or FAX billing for my customers, both shop and plow customers. Many of my vendors are doing it and when I look at my postage bill it seems like one of those little money savers that could mount up to a decent little pile of change. 
You figure that a stamp is $.41, the ink, the envelope, paper, and time, at least a buck @ as opposed to dropping it in the fax hit the right keys and send it off.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Clapper&Company;441973 said:


> I'm getting ready to call all my accounts, and update billing info and stuff, and was going to ask which way they would like to be invoivce.
> 
> Any Input?


Don't ask which they prefer. Just tell them you're switching to email billing to control costs better. Tell them the invoice will look exactly the same as the one they used to receive by mail and they can even print a copy for their records if they wish. Then ask for the best email to reach them at. 99 out of 100 people prefer email billing. I only snail mail 3 invoices a month out of my 60-70 customers now. Obviously if they don't have a computer or an email address you can't do that, but in this day and age its very rare to find that around here. I have also found it to speeds up cash flow for most customers.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok guys, It looks like were all about on the same page here. Thanks for all you input so far.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Now that you brought this up i'l have to send a note in the next billing to my customers that e-mail is available to them and see how many would want to change over.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

DJ Contracting;442069 said:


> Now that you brought this up i'l have to send a note in the next billing to my customers that e-mail is available to them and see how many would want to change over.


I'm just watching you back :salute:


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Clapper&Company;442072 said:


> I'm just watching you back :salute:


Thanks but thats unusual to see a Buckeye watching out for a Wolverine who said the world couln't change LOL.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

O wow, u know. When they tell you they sign with us that year, that will change your over look


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*I use quick books as well when an email addy is available. It also tells me when they open it.*


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Ron
I have been emailing most of my customers for the last 2 years. this year I also now accept Visa/MC/Discover. 

Regards Mike


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

good idea, you could also add a paypal button so they can pay instantly out of whatever account they want to, sure you lose a couple % points to paypal but having the money asap might be worth it.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Does anyone get payed thru pay-pal?


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

All of mine are sent via e-mail as .pdf files. It works great.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

RYDER;443123 said:


> Does anyone get payed thru pay-pal?


I've heard of various goods & services paid for this way, though I've never seen it or used it. So I wonder if Paypal would be a holding account for any number of our accounts, and then periodically a check is cut from this account to the real bank


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

YardMedic;443215 said:


> I've heard of various goods & services paid for this way, though I've never seen it or used it. So I wonder if Paypal would be a holding account for any number of our accounts, and then periodically a check is cut from this account to the real bank


I use paypal for all of my E-bay purchases and sales. Just click 'withdraw funds' and the money is at your bank. You still have to go to the bank to get the money. I have a friend that is an over-the-road truck driver, at one point he was stationed in TX for a while and he couldn't get his paycheck b/c it had been sent to his home here in NY. I paypaled him some money so he could get home, It was real easy, the money went from my bank acct. to his bank acct. (different banks), he got the money in 2 or 3 days, and was able to withdraw it at the ATM of a bank in TX.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

90% of my landscaping jobs this year were sent estimates via email. Contracts were viewed, and customers requesting changes and my responses were all sent via email.

I get their email during the first interview and ask if it is okay to send them stuff. They all say yes.


----------



## dmc337 (Jan 17, 2005)

I use both Quickbooks to email all corespondence and also Paypal for credit card payments. Every one of my clients that has an email address gets an emailed invoice, with the opportunity to pay via paypal. The client doesn't even need a Paypal account. I send them a payment request through quickbooks via paypal and they just click and enter their card info. Fees depend on number of payments, which for me are 2.9% plus $0.30 per transaction, cheaper than my bank charges, and I don't need a terminal.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

RYDER;443123 said:


> Does anyone get payed thru pay-pal?


I use Landscape Management Systems to manage and invoice my customers online. They get an email with a PDF version of just what the normal invoice is. They can print it if they want.

It also includes a link to pay with paypal. And it has the option to charge the paypal fees to the customer. I plowed yesterday, sent invoices last night, and was paid by this morning on some. payup

It also lets them have an online Customer Center where they can view thier total account history.

I recommend LMS to EVERYONE! It is only $3 a month too. Check out LandscapeManagementSystems.com

-Steve


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

IMAGE;444539 said:


> I use Landscape Management Systems to manage and invoice my customers online. They get an email with a PDF version of just what the normal invoice is. They can print it if they want.
> 
> It also includes a link to pay with paypal. And it has the option to charge the paypal fees to the customer. I plowed yesterday, sent invoices last night, and was paid by this morning on some. payup
> 
> ...


my bad, it is landscapemanagementsystem.com


----------

